# NEW Paul Gray Figure 2 - Slipknot



## Sebastian (Jan 14, 2013)

I made a new and improved 25cm / 9.9 inches tall Paul Gray Figure / Sculpture.
Body proportions are right, so is the Ibanez bass guitar... 

Be sure to check out the video 


I'm Really Happy how it turned out 






This one went to Australia 

Thanks! 
Seb


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 14, 2013)

These look amazing!


----------



## GlxyDs (Jan 14, 2013)

Good work man, keep it up!


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank You very much!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 14, 2013)

Being as vain as I am, I want some of these of me :C


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 14, 2013)

ZOMB13 said:


> Being as vain as I am, I want some of these of me :C



I could make it  but ... yeah... $$$


----------



## tm20 (Jan 15, 2013)

sooo awesome. whoever bought it is one lucky person


----------



## Dickicker (Jan 15, 2013)

bad ass! Whats that bass tuned to?


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks!
it's tuned to... D


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 2, 2013)

so it went on blabbermouth.. I didn't send the info to them or anything when I saw it I was like "Really it's just "fan art" it's not official in any way... haha ... still interesting 

http://blabbermouth.net/news.aspx?mode=Article&newsitemID=185699


----------



## Shawn (Feb 6, 2013)

Very cool. Love the vid too. 

As always, nice work, Sebastian!


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 6, 2013)

Shawn said:


> Very cool. Love the vid too.
> 
> As always, nice work, Sebastian!



Thank You!


----------



## pylyo (Feb 6, 2013)

Good work dude!


----------



## Edika (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice work man! The article said you put real strings in the bass and that the bass itself was made by wood. Now that's attention to detail!

Also the situation with these morons roaming the internet has gotten out of hand (comments on blabbermouth)! I really miss the days when there were dial up connections, stupidity was not that evident.


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 9, 2013)

Edika said:


> Nice work man! The article said you put real strings in the bass and that the bass itself was made by wood. Now that's attention to detail!
> 
> Also the situation with these morons roaming the internet has gotten out of hand (comments on blabbermouth)! I really miss the days when there were dial up connections, stupidity was not that evident.



Thanks! well the description was ..from the old figure. (I have no idea how they mixed that up heh) this one has strings made from a fishing line (which work/look better)


----------

